# Internet Telly.



## TylerD

So, I'm finished with dstv.
Getting Netflix I need Unotelly?
Anybody have a procedure for me?


----------



## crack2483

Mybb forums have appropriate threads if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Very easy Tyler. 
Just register. Get a 30 day free trial. 

Download unohelper. It will automatically do DNS switch for you. 

Then load up Netflix. 
If you have any problems. Drop me a WhatsApp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ

This is a good starting point : http://zainspot.blogspot.com/2013/01/watching-netflix-hulu-and-more-in-south.html I do however have to remind you that although it works out cheaper than local subscription TV services, even after including the required high speed internet. This is a legal grey area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff! Thanks guys!


----------



## devdev

Do it!

I signed up for UK Netflix, my mates have US netflix. There is a difference in content that is available between the two, but there hasnt been anything popular that I could not watch if wanted to .

You may consider Hulu+ at some point, but this is up to you. I haven't tried it

Once you have Unotelly up and running you can get BBC iPlayer and ITV iPlayer and stream this weeks UK content for free. There are some very good shows on there.

If you like documentaries there are literally thousands of hours on Youtube, just search "full documentary..." and whatever you like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

devdev said:


> Do it!
> 
> I signed up for UK Netflix, my mates have US netflix. There is a difference in content that is available between the two, but there hasnt been anything popular that I could not watch if wanted to .
> 
> You may consider Hulu+ at some point, but this is up to you. I haven't tried it
> 
> Once you have Unotelly up and running you can get BBC iPlayer and ITV iPlayer and stream this weeks UK content for free. There are some very good shows on there.
> 
> If you like documentaries there are literally thousands of hours on Youtube, just search "full documentary..." and whatever you like


What I hated about Hulu was the adverts. 

But you right. Uno Telly will open you to such a ridiculous amount of channels!


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Do it!
> 
> I signed up for UK Netflix, my mates have US netflix. There is a difference in content that is available between the two, but there hasnt been anything popular that I could not watch if wanted to .
> 
> You may consider Hulu+ at some point, but this is up to you. I haven't tried it
> 
> Once you have Unotelly up and running you can get BBC iPlayer and ITV iPlayer and stream this weeks UK content for free. There are some very good shows on there.
> 
> If you like documentaries there are literally thousands of hours on Youtube, just search "full documentary..." and whatever you like


Cool stuff! Signed up with unitelly and netflix. Quite cool man!
I see HULU + have some good series. Newer than Netflix. 
Screw this R.700 for dstv.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## drew

I've also been thinking about ditching dstv, the only thing holding me back is the sport. Not that I even watch supersport all that often, just the rugga internationals. Any solutions? Do they show on SABC?


----------



## RATZ

Just remembered the Hola unblocker extension for Chrome browser, just tested it again and it works perfectly for BBC iplayer. Plus it's free. Works for Netflix, but you still need a subscription.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

MurderDoll said:


> What I hated about Hulu was the adverts.
> 
> But you right. Uno Telly will open you to such a ridiculous amount of channels!


Hulu+ is far more up to date - true that there are adverts but they show you were they are and they are far shorter than our normal DSTV ads.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RATZ

drew said:


> I've also been thinking about ditching dstv, the only thing holding me back is the sport. Not that I even watch supersport all that often, just the rugga internationals. Any solutions? Do they show on SABC?


 
Unfortunately Mweb has monopoly on sport. That's why you can't even watch the Olympics on SABC ! but that's a debate for another time. Try The Hola extension for Google chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ternet/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio?hl=en 
go to http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer And experience a new world for free. This will eat data for those who are not on an uncapped account.

Rugby is best enjoyed at the local pub any way.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

drew said:


> I've also been thinking about ditching dstv, the only thing holding me back is the sport. Not that I even watch supersport all that often, just the rugga internationals. Any solutions? Do they show on SABC?


@drew you can try http://ntv.mx/ - 37 sports channels
@TylerD ^ that is the site I was talking to you about

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RATZ

I'm going back to answer the original question and perhaps help provide some clarity.

Services like Netflix, Hulu and BBC Iplayer are local broadcast only. In the same way SABC, EzTV and Mweb are only allowed to broadcast within South Africa. Services Like Hola and UnoTelly trick the *provider* into thinking you are from the respective country. These services are called *proxies*. 
Free Proxies like Hola are great, nut suffer from being slow. A paid for proxy like UnoTelly offers a guaranteed minimum service level.

To watch international content, you wil need a proxy plus a subscription to a service provider. At the moment, $8 for UnoTelly + $8 For Netflix is R170 (rounded up) Even at $20 this is still a bargain. Remember however that you will need at least a 4MB/s uncapped adsl account to get the full benefit of this. Video sucks Data. I average 80-100 GB a month mostly watching stuff.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## greybush

Use unotelly dynamo to switch to uk netflix every now and then, they have a vastly different set of movies and shows and are actually usually the first to get some shows. Breaking bad for instance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## smj

Hi guys, I set up a US Netflix account and unotelly. Using A Ps3, laptop and i phone to stream ( you can only view 2 screens at once tho).
I'v come across XBMC as well, free download, free channels, latest movies, tv shows even live US channels.
just a bit on the tech side of things but just follow the step by guides on youtube and you will by watching the latest movies for free.

If you planning on using your Ps3 for Netflix, running the trail unotelly, you will experiance log in problems.
To solve the problem without pulling out your hair, get the paid version ASAP.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## smj

A 4mb line shud work ok for Netflix, running too many apps (streaming, downloading, browsing) will cause heavy buffering

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

smj said:


> Hi guys, I set up a US Netflix account and unotelly. Using A Ps3, laptop and i phone to stream ( you can only view 2 screens at once tho).
> I'v come across XBMC as well, free download, free channels, latest movies, tv shows even live US channels.
> just a bit on the tech side of things but just follow the step by guides on youtube and you will by watching the latest movies for free.
> 
> If you planning on using your Ps3 for Netflix, running the trail unotelly, you will experiance log in problems.
> To solve the problem without pulling out your hair, get the paid version ASAP.


Thank you! You come as if you were sent. Was trying to log in with the PS3 last night and started pulling at my beard. Now I know. Will get full version asap! Thanks again! And I will have a look at XBMC as well. Interresting MR. Bond.


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> Thank you! You come as if you were sent. Was trying to log in with the PS3 last night and started pulling at my beard. Now I know. Will get full version asap! Thanks again! And I will have a look at XBMC as well. Interresting MR. Bond.


XBMC works very well - running it on the AppleTV2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> XBMC works very well - running it on the AppleTV2


Will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## smj

TylerD said:


> Thank you! You come as if you were sent. Was trying to log in with the PS3 last night and started pulling at my beard. Now I know. Will get full version asap! Thanks again! And I will have a look at XBMC as well. Interresting MR. Bond.



set up your PS3 out side of US

http://help.unotelly.com/support/articles/43631-setting-up-unodns-on-your-playstation

Set up US PSN account


----------



## TylerD

smj said:


> set up your PS3 out side of US
> 
> http://help.unotelly.com/support/articles/43631-setting-up-unodns-on-your-playstation


Jip, did it exactly like this. It just didn't want to log into Unotelly. Just paid for subscription. Will try this afternoon again. Thanks.


----------



## TylerD

So, I'm off Telkom and onto Bitco.
Best move I could make. 5 meg signal, wireless. Got a Roku 3 player and streaming. Bye bye dstv. Hello what ever I want to watch.
Thanks for all the info and input guys. Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

TylerD said:


> So, I'm off Telkom and onto Bitco.
> Best move I could make. 5 meg signal, wireless. Got a Roku 3 player and streaming. Bye bye dstv. Hello what ever I want to watch.
> Thanks for all the info and input guys. Appreciate it!


What your line speed and what is the cost for uncapped?


----------



## TylerD

VapeSnow said:


> What your line speed and what is the cost for uncapped?


5 meg signal. 550 kb/s. R.899 uncapped.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

That a awesome price. Do they throttle you?


----------



## TylerD

VapeSnow said:


> That a awesome price. Do they throttle you?


Only if you abuse the service like download 24/7.


----------



## smj

Nice man, hope u happy with the Roku 3. I'm waiting on the new Apple TV for the air play feature. Going on with the ps3 for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Okay thats fine. Ill look into it thx @TylerD


----------



## VapeSnow

Will that Roku 3 work on telkom 2meg line?


----------



## smj

VapeSnow said:


> Will that Roku 3 work on telkom 2meg line?


2meg should work


----------



## VapeSnow

Do you pay monthly for the Roku


----------



## TylerD

smj said:


> Nice man, hope u happy with the Roku 3. I'm waiting on the new Apple TV for the air play feature. Going on with the ps3 for now.


Thank a lot for your input! I have a PS3 also running but the Roku kick serious but. Can't believe I've never looked at these options.
I think the Roku is just a bit more user friendly for me. I'm a bit tekmology retarded.


----------



## TylerD

VapeSnow said:


> Do you pay monthly for the Roku


Not what I'm aware of.


----------



## VapeSnow

TylerD said:


> Not what I'm aware of.


So movies and series all is for free to watch? Thats to good to be true


----------



## smj

VapeSnow said:


> So movies and series all is for free to watch? Thats to good to be true


No, you have to subscribe to netflix, hulu ect. And you have to pay a monthly subsription, not forgetting unotelly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Oh i see. Cheaper than dstv?


----------



## smj

Netflix $9
Unotelly $5
Telkom line ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Very cheap. Awesome stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Far cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Very cheap. Awesome stuff


----------



## thekeeperza

@TylerD how is the line speed on the Bitco setup?
I am looking to change as my DSL line has more than halved in the last few weeks.


----------



## Raslin

So for the last six months I have been without DSTV by choice, I download from glowgaze.com and others torrent sites. Dump the series on my pled media server and we have TV 24/7. Use about 100GB per month. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## VapeSnow

Raslin said:


> So for the last six months I have been without DSTV by choice, I download from glowgaze.com and others torrent sites. Dump the series on my pled media server and we have TV 24/7. Use about 100GB per month. Best thing since sliced bread.


How do u download from glogaze. It just give me the options the watch stuff.


----------



## Raslin

You need a bit torrent client, I use bit torrent.


----------



## VapeSnow

Okay ill have a look


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys please PM warez issues... we don't allow pirating info on the forums.

Many thanks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> @TylerD how is the line speed on the Bitco setup?
> I am looking to change as my DSL line has more than halved in the last few weeks.


I will run a test this afternoon and tell exactly what I get.


----------



## Raslin

Sorry Rob, did not know. Will keep the discussion to pm's


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks man. We just try keep things on the up and up.


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> I will run a test this afternoon and tell exactly what I get.


Awesome thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

FYI 

I use Unlocator.com as my proxy - R50 a month
And then Netflix.
4meg ADSL 

This set up works with any of my devices - PC, iPad, PS3,4 and Xbox 360.

You add the Unlocator settings on your router, and it works well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Awesome thank you


Speed test on 5 meg line:
Download speed 4.95 Mbps
Upload speed 0.96 Mbps


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> Speed test on 5 meg line:
> Download speed 4.95 Mbps
> Upload speed 0.96 Mbps


Nice!
Currently getting on my 10meg DSL
Download Speed: 3.37 Mbps
Upload Speed: 0.44 Mbps

busy with the paperwork for Bitco - hoping there is decent LOS here.


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Nice!
> Currently getting on my 10meg DSL
> Download Speed: 3.37 Mbps
> Upload Speed: 0.44 Mbps
> 
> busy with the paperwork for Bitco - hoping there is decent LOS here.


That's not cool man. That is daylight robbery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

TylerD said:


> Speed test on 5 meg line:
> Download speed 4.95 Mbps
> Upload speed 0.96 Mbps


How is the throttling on that line, on my 2meg line dsl uncapped I do about 300 to 350 gigs in a month


----------

